# saddle slippage help



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Can you post some pics of the Saddle on your Horse lightly cinched without the Pad and have one of the pics show the Saddle from the front so we can see how it fits in the Gullet Area in relation to the shoulders.


.


----------



## sheenaschlytter (Aug 10, 2012)

sure next time I go out hopefully that will be tomorrow


----------



## WIRider (Jul 26, 2012)

This may sound like a simple thing, but if it's not the saddle fit, your horse just could be "puffing up" when you cinch up the saddle. Then after trotting a bit, she relaxes which makes the saddle a little loose. I've had many horses that do that. Just retighten the cinch after your daughter has ridden for a few minutes or you see it start to slip.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Could you use a breast Collar??


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

I would try a thinner saddle pad, the pad your using looks thick which usually can cause a saddle to slip around if it is to thick.


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Jul 14, 2012)

recinch it after a few minutes. you'll be surprised.


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

I think it's the pad being too thick. I had the same problem and had to buy a new one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

It could be the saddle pad, the horse holding his breath and you can tighten it again, or the saddle not fitting the horse.. You'll probably get better answers with pictures of just the saddle and just saddle sitting on the horse.


----------



## sheenaschlytter (Aug 10, 2012)

SO sorry this took so long but here is the pics of the saddle sitting not tightened. I just bought a new saddle and I am haveing the exact same problem with it so it has got to be either the pad or the cinch strap thanks for any help


----------



## sheenaschlytter (Aug 10, 2012)

so I am going to buy a new pad what should I get ??


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

I definitely would go with a thinner pad probably a 7/8" or 3/4"


----------



## sheenaschlytter (Aug 10, 2012)

can you recommend any for me its hard to find the thickness online and we have no tack shops anywhere close by


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

I like the 5 star pads. A little more money but worth it IMO.


----------



## sheenaschlytter (Aug 10, 2012)

5 star look great ill have to save up anything cheaper in the mean time maybe ill find a used one


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I've been happy with this one:

http://www.jeffersequine.com/ranch-tough-contoured-pad/camid/EQU/cp/3B-R1/cn/1101512/

I've also used two of these under a western saddle with good results - they are each about 1/2" thick:

http://www.statelinetack.com/item/mayatex-bar-8-nz-wool-saddle-blanket/SLT722726/

I've also used one of the above with this between the saddle and the blanket:

http://www.statelinetack.com/item/wintec-comfort-saddle-pad-with-lift/E004133/

That is a bit odd, but it works well with our mustang and an Abetta saddle.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

That's not a saddle pad, it's a mattress! Lol. No more than 1" thick. This mattress is causing the saddle to float yet at the same time can cause it to pinch behind the shoulder blades.


----------



## sheenaschlytter (Aug 10, 2012)

thanks so guys I spent alot on it too there is just no options around here I should have bought online and I will now i just hate paying for shipping


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm gonna ask a fairly obvious question, but since I can't see the horse without the saddle I'll ask it anyway. Does the horse have withers? I had a QH who had no withers and it didn't matter what pad you used, thick, think, moderate, if he turned sharp you were going upside down because the saddle would slide right down his side. Solved the problem with a breast collar. It still slipped a little bit but couldn't slide all wht way down his side because the collar restricted the movement.


----------



## sheenaschlytter (Aug 10, 2012)

horse pic for you dream she has withers not big, I think normal


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

She is GORGEOUS! Imo.. she kinda does have some withers.. more then some horses but thats just me..

could also be the way she is standing..


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

She's got some withers. Not huge but probably not the whole problem here. You might try a breast collar, if it's easier to get one of those in your area than a new pad. 

This is the guy I'm talking about, he had no withers and shoulders like a bull:


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Jul 14, 2012)

beautiful piece of horseflesh there DreamCatcher


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Dead Rabbit said:


> beautiful piece of horseflesh there DreamCatcher


 
Thanks Rabbit, he was kinda cute wasn't he? He was about 8 there and passed at 32 years old. Very sweet fellow, was Lucky.


----------



## pgboogie (Apr 7, 2012)

I would suggest a Reinsman Tacky Too backed pad. they have a sticky neoprene waffle weave foam that sticks to their back. some people have had it stick too good that it starts pulling on some hair. Mine works great, no pulling issues. I've heard you can take an old sheet, cut it to size and put it between the back and the pad. They are moderately priced, about $80-100 and stick well. nice thickness and you can get it in a contour shape. The contour shape keeps the pad in position.

Horse Supplies, Dewormers, Equine Supplements & Tack - Horse.com

Good luck!


----------

